# low oil sensor



## hotrod351 (Oct 29, 2013)

just picked up a 2006 troy built 5500 watt generator for cheap, $50.00, no spark. checked it out and the mag is bad so i ordered a new one. while waiting i cleaned the carb, really didnt need any cleaning, and decided to check the low oil switch. not 100% sure how it works, thought if there was no oil is should read grounded on my ohm gauge bit nothing, seems open. is it only going to read if the engine is running. not sure what it looks like inside.


----------

